# Waterfowl Taxidermist Recommendation



## lakergrad (Aug 2, 2002)

Wow...thanks for the responses guys. I'm in Bay City, but as long as it is within a couple of hours, I'm not too worried about the location. Obviously, I'm most concerned with the quality. ~ Patrick


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I'm originally from Bay City myself. The best 2 taxidermists in the area are Dourlains in Birch Run and Nancarrow in Richville. 

Both about 1/2 hour for you. If you have time, go to both and see which you like better. 

For Dourlain take I-75 south to Birch Run, take a left and he is about 1/2 mile down on the right.

For Nancarrow take I-75 to the Holland exit, go east till you get just outside of Richville, take a right on VanBuren and he is about 1 mile down on the right.

Nancarrow's is probably the biggest in the Midwest. People from all across the country send Bob their heads. He has a pretty large studio, it's a good way to burn a couple hours some Saturday.

Dourlain, is very good also. I use Dourlain for my birds and use Nancarrow for everything else. You should see the Zebra pedestal mount I just had him do, it is pretty sweet.

I still have relatives in the area that are very picky about their mounts and they all still use one of the 2 above.


----------



## Rev Doyle Israel (Feb 26, 2001)

We all have family and friends that use someone special, It's impossible to say who is absolutely the best.........It all opinion and perception....

Walleye REv...........


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

They do actually have competitions to "determine" the best. Caddis you mentioned, "the best for the money", I have a pretty good idea that you didn't even ask "how much?" for the mounts you had done. At least thats how I am,, with Segler now. These guys do such good work, that it really doesn't matter how much or when you'll get it back. I found out that when taxidermists start talking about how cheap they are and how fast they'll get it back to you,,,,,,,,,,, stay away from them,,, like the PLAGUE!!!!!


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

I've yet to see a taxidermist that could accurately estimate completion time :lol: 

I don't put much stock in competitions. Most taxidermists I've talked to are way to busy to be involved in one. Most entered competitions when starting out and trying to build the business, but once they are rolling and have more work then hours in a day they stop.

My father in law has quite a few birds mounted as reference for carving. For a couple he went to some guy in I think Gladwin? That is supposedly quite a famous award winning waterfowl taxidermist. Anyway, for $150/bird more then I was spending, his birds ended up being on parr with the guys I use.

Taxidermy is one of those things that I can't quantify, I know good work when I see it and I know bad work when I see it. I cringed the other year at an SCI dinner in Flint when I was looking at a taxidermists work that was being displayed. It is scarey what some people put out and expect you to pay for.


----------



## Steelslinger (Oct 13, 2004)

A name I would like to throw out is Charlie Walker, Walkers Touch of Nature in Holland. He specilizes in birds and has the awards to back it up. Good guy, great mounts, good prices. Check him out if you are interested, did a Turkey for me last year and did a super job.


----------

